# Xen'dik Gamedays in Charleston SC



## Damonoir (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello...
I am going to be setting up Xen'drik Expeditions gamedays in the
Charleston SC area. I am now looking for players and DM's who are
interested. I will probably be starting them in October.

The yahoo group for the Charleston Gamers is:
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/chassc_rpga/

Feel free to email me (damon.warlocke@gmail.com) or the group about
upcoming events.


----------

